
Earthquakes reported near Yellowstone National Park - samizdis
https://idahonews.com/news/local/earthquakes-reported-near-yellowstone-national-park
======
samizdis
US Geological Survey, latest earthquakes:

[https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/map/](https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/map/)

------
weitzj
Not related to the content:

There is a progress bar on which cookies to set in my browser. And it actually
loads for a minute (as it dutifully mentions).

What is this madness?

